# Take me to the edge$$$$$$



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking to go on a good trip. Either Oriskany or Edge, Blue Water or somthing. I dont mind paying!!! Ready to Fish!!


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

You probably can call hot spots bait and tackle or the marina at pensacola beach and find a walk-on boat where there are enough folks to make a trip, probably going to be a saturday, a 6 to 8 hour will run you $120 to $150 per person. Going to edge is probably an 8 hour trip since it takes around hour and half to reach from dock. You will catch aj's, scamp, mingo, some grouper, kings, and the plentiful throw back trophy red snappers. Pretty cheap for a day's fishing and they do all the work.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I may be looking to go this coming weekend or so , depends on the sea conditions , pm me


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

+1 on amarcafina he can find the fish


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Also Check with Capt. Jake Adams at daybreak marina.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

how far is the edge from the pcola pass?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

About 25 nm


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's not bad, I need to drag my boat over there sometime. Lot of wahoo in the fall? I bought my boat from a guy in pcola and have lots of number for the edge and other spots over there he left in the GPS. How deep does it drop off?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It goes from about 180 to 300.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What people refer to as the "Edge" between Pensacola and Destin is where what's called ""DeSoto Canyon"" starts to drop off. Like others have mentioned it starts around I wanna say 150+ ft. about 20-25 miles from the Destin or Pensacola Pass. Then it goes roughly from 200-300+ ft starting at around 25-30 miles out. From 300-600+ ft 35-40 miles out. Then, from 600-1000+ ft about 40-60 miles out. Once your in 600-1000ft of water you pretty much have passed the continental self or "edge."


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.gofishdestin.com


----------



## donald ricky (Mar 13, 2012)

*looking for someone who has a boat and wants to go fishing!*

I am highly experienced in deepsea fishing. i am going to be in the destin,pensacola, and panama city area between mar 24th-31st. I'm looking for someone who would be willing to share the cost of a boat ride to go deep sea fishing. i have fished for everything from flounder to wahoo and everything inbetween. please call 8167one six 8 one 7 8. if you are interested.


----------

